
AirPods Aren't Headphones, They're Apple's First Implants - kawera
https://www.fastcoexist.com/3063955/airpods-arent-headphones-theyre-apples-first-implants
======
bhhaskin
Interesting attempt at trying to make Airpods into something they are not.
Implants have to be implanted. The glasses analogy is a bit off because most
people wouldn't ware glasses all the time if it wasn't for the fact they are
needed to see.

